# Hows the lower blue (below grn mtn res) since water has come down?



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Any one run the Lower Blue (below Green Mountain Res) in the last week? Curious how it is since it came down a bunch.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Haven't been down there yet, but 1500 is still pretty juicy.


----------



## didee99 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ran it on Sunday @ around 1500 cfs. The wall rapid waves were kind of big but nothing crazy. Fun run at this level.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

1500 is a great level for lower blue. My concern would be that the higher flows may have pushed some timber around in there.... Let us know!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## didee99 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sherpa9543 said:


> 1500 is a great level for lower blue. My concern would be that the higher flows may have pushed some timber around in there.... Let us know!
> 
> As of Sunday 28th, any wood in that section (to the kayak take out) was very easily avoidable.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

1500 is high if you have a tall oar seat like on a DRE frame. Those low bridges are seriously tight at that level for our 15 footer with DRE fishing frame - we like it a little lower. 

Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

